# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Vështirësi për të mbetur shtatzanë!

## GrisiStar

Une jam nje vajze 22 vjecare edhe jam e martuar qe 4 vjet..
Skemi pasur deshire te kemi femije me perpara po tashi kemi vendosur te kemi nje bebe.
Ka tre muaj qe po mundohemi po e skemi ndonje rezultat.
Une me perpara kam pire disa birth control pills edhe mendoj se mos mund te jete ajo gje shkaku qe smund te mbes shtatzene.
As nga une as nga burri nuk kemi ndonje rast qe skane pasur femi,edhe kjo gje po na merzit paksa..
Nqs ndonjeri ka ndonje keshille apo pergjigje do me behej qejfi..
Me respekt Griselda!!

----------


## malli

Griselda nuk e di se sa vjet i ke perdorur (pills), por kur mbaron me pills duhet pak kohe qe trupi jot te jet si me pare, dhe kete duhet te keshilloj qe mos e mbani mendjen tek shtatzania , leja zotit ne dore .
Mos ke frike sepse nga pills nuk ke ndalese shtazanie.
Te uroj fat dhe se shpejti me nje bebe.
muahhhhh nga malli  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Kuntakinta

E dashur Griselda!! Edhe une te uroj me shpirt nje bebush te shendetshem sa me shpejt! 

Provoni te kryeni mardhenie me shume gjate mesit te ciklit tend menstrual. Ajo eshte koha kur zakonisht femrat kane me shume shanse te mbesin shtatezane.

----------


## Shpirta

Ne rradhe te pare eshte kohe e shkurter kjo sa po mundohesh per te mbetur shtatzene. Mos u deskurajoni. 
Se dyti, bebja vjen atehere kur do zoti dhe jo kur duam neve.Vjen atehere kur eshte koha e tij per te ardhur.
Edhe nje gje, mund te perpiqesh ti prej tre muajsh por duhet te dish se kur , ne cfare ditesh , dhe ato dite jane vetem 4-5 ne cdo muaj. Pra ti ke propabilitetin e mbetjes vetem ne 15 dite qe kur ke nisur. Ovulimi, pra momenti kur vezet jane te gatshme , eshte ne mesin e ciklit, 14 dite afersisht nga dita e pare e ciklit, (momenti kur prishen vezet, periodat)  atehere duhet te keni aktivitet te vazhdueshem.
Mund te shkosh tek nje mjek te besh nje kontroll gjinekologjik per cdo eventualitet, nese nuk e ke bere akoma. Ai vlen per te pare nese mitra eshte ne pozicionin e duhur ( mund te jete e kthyer mbrapsht, pra e perkulur nga prapa dhe jo nga perpara si eshte normale) dhe atehere duhet te marresh pozicione te caktuara etj, etj.. Mund te besh nje ECO te shohesh nese cdo gje eshte ne rregull.
Nese te qeteson disi, mua ime me me ka bare pas 5 vetesh martese :buzeqeshje:  Shpresoj te mos jete e njejta gje per ty.

Urime per vendimin .Eshte gjeja me e bukur qe mund t'i ndodhe nje cifti :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Osvald

Griselda, po te shkruaj bazuar ne ato qe kam lexuar dhe degjuar.
E para, mendoj se eshte shume heret per t'u shqetesuar. Ne moshen qe je, sic thua 22, shqetesimi duhet te te filloje pas nje viti tentativa. 
E dyta, s'ka te beje fare me farefisin, kane qene apo jo fertile ata. 
Mund te jete thjesht problem individual.
E treta e zbuluar jo me shume se nje jave me perpara nga shkencetaret. Deri tani besohej se grate ovulonin nje here ne muaj, dhe per nje cikel te rregullt prej 28 ditesh i binte qe ovulimi te ishte ndita e 14-17. Kjo tani eshte hedhur poshte. Femrat ovulojne me shume se nje here gjate nje cikli dhe nuk ka nje menyre te sakte per ta vertetuar si dhe sa here. Eshte e ndryshme nga femra te femra. 
E katerta, marredheniet duhet te kryhen nje here ne 48 ore, ne menyre qe sperma te jete gati.
Pastaj nqs do te kesh veshtiresi, nje EKO per vete mund ta besh per te pare nese mitra, sic te thone shoqet me siper eshte ne pozicionin e duhur.
Nqs pozicioni i mitres eshte ok, dhe ti i ke menstruacionet te rregullta ka mundesi qe problemi mos te jete tek ty por te partneri.
Gjithsesi duke te te uruar fat, mendoj qe eshte shpejt per t'u shqetesuar. Per momentin mundohu vetem te kenaqesh, gjithcka do te vije vetevetiu, bile pa e kuptuar dhe ti.

----------


## lozonjare

Shpresoj qe ti e dashur Grisi te besh nje engjell te bukur , sigurisht eshte shume heret per tu merakosur ashtu sic te thane parafolset me perpara , por nuk eshte vetem mitra dhe ekografia , duhet te kontrollosh njekohesisht kuptohet pas nje ose dy vjetesh edhe balancat hormonale ne trup te cilat behen me analiza gjaku ku ato te japin nje ide me te qarte se kur evolon , sot ka shume mjete per te percaktuar ditene evolimit , nje pjese te rendesishme merr edhe temperatura , sa me e larte qe te jete aq me shume ke propabilite , me sa di une shitet ne treg te pakten ketu ne usa nje termometer   per vaginal  te cilin mund ta perdoresh  perdite per te pare  temperaturen se fundi kane nxjerre edhe nje aparature te cilen e blen pa recete  dhe te tregon se kur eshte dita me e pershtatshme qe ti mund te ovulosh keshtu e dashur mos u merakos . gjithe te mirat

----------


## Niko D'Angelo

E dashur te uroj gjithe te mirat dhe nje bebush te shendetshem. Se pari e rendesishme eshte qe ti dhe partneri yt te kaloni mire dhe te mirekuptoni situaten tuaji. Une kam nje njeriun tim te afert qe po perjeton te njejten gje prej vitesh. 
Se dyti prit edhe nje apo dy vjet te tjera njekohesisht duke u vizituar te mjeku. Mund te jete ose ju ose partneri qe mund te mos krijoni femije, por mos u shqeteso sepse te tilla ka shume. Kjo eshte thjesht biologjike, rendesi ka mirekuptimi juaji. 
Ka shume raste kur asnje nga ju nuk ka probleme per te sjelle nje jete nje femije, pra te dy mund te jeni ne gjendje te riprodhoni, megjithate nje gje e tille nuk ndodh. Ne kete rast konsultohu gjithmone me mjekun, ndoshta dhe me mjeke te ndryshem per te qene te sigurte. Dhe tek e fundit atehere, nese i keni mundesite, mund te behet mbjellje ne laborator. Mos u shqeteso, nuk eshte artificial, eshte femije me gjak dhe me te njejtat gene si tuajt. Do perdoren organet tuaja...thjesht per ta sqaruar qe te mos krijosh ide negative. 
Te uroj gjithe te mirat dhe sic thashe e rendesishme eshte qe ti dhe bashkeshorti yt te jeni mire dhe kuptoni situaten dhe ka zgjidhje.  :buzeqeshje:  
Bebushi ne mos tani pak me vone do behet dhe do behet i shendetshem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## GrisiStar

Ju faleminderit per keto pergjigje qe sinqerisht me dhane pak zemer sepse jam si e depresionuar paksa me kete histori.
Une te mjeku kam qene perpara nja 5 muajsh edhe me ka thane qe gjithcka eshte ne rregull .Edhe ato pills ka nja 1 vit qe si pi me.
Une kam motren time dhe ca shoqe qe e di qe kane mbetur shtatzene me te paren,kjo gje me merzit mua dhe burrin.
Ate termometrin vaginal sic thate ju Lozonjare se kam pare kund po do pyes ne dyqane per te...
Gjithsesi me keni ndihmuar me keto pergjigje se nga natyra jam pak e turpshme dhe smund ta pyes as mamin time...
Me respekt Griselda

----------


## Shiu

Griselda,

shkaqet e sterilitetit bashkeshortor jane te shumte. Me se miri eshte ta besh nje kontroll ekografik, ne menyre qe te konstatohen. Mund te jete qe eshte ndonje arsye banale - pezmatim apo infeksion. Nese tek ti nuk verehen pengesa, preferohet qe bashkeshorti juaj ta beje spermiogramin qe te konstatohet numri dhe levizshmeria e spermatozoideve.

Sa i perket mbaresimit artificial, jane dy metoda: insiminimi artificial (trajtimi i spermes se burrit dhe injektimi i tij ne vezore) dhe In Vitro Fertilisation (mbaresimi i qelizave ne kushte laboratorike e pastaj implantimi). Ne te dy rastet perdoren qelizat e bashkeshorteve. Klinika qe ofrojne kete lloj sherbimesh (apo ndermjetesim) ka edhe ne Shqiperi, edhe ne Kosove, e mos te flasim per shtetet perendimore.

Keshtu qe nuk ke fare arsye te brengosesh, vetem kontrollohu te specialisti.

----------


## Shpirta

Heret une nuk mendoj se eshte, nese ju te dy doni femije, nese e keni menduar mire dhe nese keni mundesite e nje rritjeje dhe edukimi te mire.Pra momenti eshte i rendesishem nese vertete e doni nje femije dhe nuk ka rendesi mosha.
Mua me shqeteson pak fakti qe thua se "je e turpshme dhe nuk flet me mamin"!!! Me ke tjeter mund te flasesh me mire? Kush do jete prane teje ne momente te veshtira kur nuk di nga t'a mbash ate te voglin per t'a lare, kur nuk di sa here t'i japesh per te pire....etj se jane shume. Ne te forumit????????? Asnjeri nuk do jete me ty vec nenes tende, i vetmi njeri me eksperience , pervec mjekut.
Nese je e gatshme te besh femije , duhet te jesh e gatshme te diskutosh me mamin tend te gjitha keto te tregosh se tashme je femer e gatshme te behesh nene dhe se probleme ka ne cdo cast . Ajo i di te gjitha fazat, qe nga momenti kur vendos t'a besh e deri sa e rrit. Provoje dhe do e ndjesh veten te lehtesuar pasi diskuton me te.
Te uroj suksese.

----------


## kristal

> _Postuar më parë nga GrisiStar_ 
> *Une jam nje vajze 22 vjecare edhe jam e martuar qe 4 vjet..
> Skemi pasur deshire te kemi femije me perpara po tashi kemi vendosur te kemi nje bebe.
> Ka tre muaj qe po mundohemi po e skemi ndonje rezultat.
> Une me perpara kam pire disa birth control pills edhe mendoj se mos mund te jete ajo gje shkaku qe smund te mbes shtatzene.
> As nga une as nga burri nuk kemi ndonje rast qe skane pasur femi,edhe kjo gje po na merzit paksa..
> Nqs ndonjeri ka ndonje keshille apo pergjigje do me behej qejfi..
> Me respekt Griselda!!*



E nderuar anetare do te mundohem shkurtimisht duke dhene disa sygjerime ne lidhje me shtatezanine,dhe shqetesimin qe ke momentalisht per te pasur nje femije ne jete.

Problemi i pills ka raste qe con ne sterilitet nese perdoren per kohe te gjate por nuk japin te njejtin efekt ne te gjitha femrat.

E dyta me sa ke thene me siper se kam tre muaj qe qe po mundohesh dhe nuk ke rezultat,duhet te kesh parasysh te shmangesh cdo lloj stresi qe ke ne lidhje me shtatezanine.

Nuk eshte e thene se te kesh mareshenie seksuale cdo dite e te ngelesh shtatezane,duhet te keshe parasysh se veza piqet ne diten e 14 pas ciklit mestrual dhe periudha me e mire per te ngelur shtatezane eshte nga dita e 14 -18 sepse jetegjatesia e vezes eshte vetem 48 ore kurse e spermatozoidit vetem 72 ore,se ndoshta ti mund te besh maredhenje perpara ose pas ketyre diteve e pretendon te ngelesh shtatezane.

Mund te perdoresh edhe vendosjen e jastekut poshte rajonit vaginal(vitheve)gjate aktit seksual qe te beje te mundur depertimin e spermes ne thellesi sepse nuk dihet se ku eshte e vendosur veza,dhe spermatozoidi disa here e ka te pamundur ta gjeje,duke mos patur parasysh permasat trupore qe ke.

kristali

----------


## shkodrane82

Griselda une sapo e pava kete teme..dhe ndoshta deri tashi
ti i ke bebin tend...Por nqs jo..po te jam ca keshilla ashtu sic i di une....
Varet nga cikli i menstruacioneve qe ke..une po flas per nje cikel normal 28 ditesh...
Mbas dites se fundit qe nuk shef me asgje nga periodat tuaja duhet te fillosh...te numerosh diten 0 prej asaj dite....rreth dites
se 8-14 eshte ouvulimi i vezeve dhe koha me e mire per te mbetur shtatzene....
Nuk duhet te krysh maredhenie shume para ketyre 8 diteve ..sepse sperma do lodhet dhe do qes me shume fluids se spermatozoide.....Duhet qe edhe sasia e spermes te jete e mjaftueshme per nje akt seksual..
Ne nje akt seksual jane 150.000 spermatozoide..mund te ndodhi qe ato te te sillen rrumbullak dhe te mos shkojne drejte...aty ku duhet...
Ose varet dhe tek mashkulli nqs ai merr Mariuana sperma eshte me dy krere dhe eshte i pamundur fertilizimi...
Gjithsesi deri ne 12 muaj ti ke te drejte mos...te shikosh asnje doktor sepse eshte normale...mbas 12 muajsh me mire te lesh ndonje vizite per ty dhe burrin tend....
Sepse 40% e fajit eshte e femrave dhe 40% e meshkujve....
20% akoma nuk dihet me doktorate se nga vjen....
Per ato birth Pills mos u merzit....sepse ato kane efekt vetem per dy tre muaJ pasi qe i ke marre...skane ndonje efekt te madh....
Mos u merzit se do te vije kur do zoti....dhe nqs i ke hy asaj rruge..te jap nje keshille qe te ruhesh shume...se per pak gja muajt e pare..mund ta humbasesh...
urime....dhe me nje djale...!

----------


## angeldust

Se pari urime GrisiStar-it, dhe me nje bebi topolak ishalla  :ngerdheshje: 

Shumica e gjerave ketu jane thene se qenka dhe teme pak e vjeter... Gjithashtu edhe Shkodranja qe na e solli prape ne siperfaqe ka dhene mjaft gjera dhe info te vlefshme... 

Vetem per nje gje te vogel m'u desh te nderhyja... Numerimi i diteve ne ciklin 28-ditor menstrual fillon nga dita e pare e menstruacioneve. Pra sapo vijne, ajo eshte dita nr. 1, dhe jo kur mbarojne. Gjithashtu gjate dites se 14-te (duke filluar gjithnje nga dita nr. 1 e *fillimit* te menstruacioneve) ndodh ovulimi, dhe rreth diteve 8-14 me perafersi ka shanse me te medha per te ngelur shtatzane.

Numri i spermave atje me lart duhet te jete rreth 150 milion se 150.000 i bie te jene nje cike si shume te rralle  :ngerdheshje: ... edhe kjo me perafersi kuptohet.

Gjithashtu GrisiStari shpresoj se ka pyetur dhe doktorin, edhe ne rastin me te keq (larg qofte) s'do kishte asgje jo te natyrshme ne femija juaj nese do te perdorej inseminim artificial.

Perseri urime  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DeuS

Griselda !

E lexova shqetesimin tend dhe shumica e antareve qe te jane pergjigjur kane te drejte ne shpjegimet qe japin persa i perket ciklit menstrual etj. Besoj qe nuk eshte me e nevojshme te zgjatem ne ate aspekt sepse edhe Angeldust e ka sqaruar shume detajisht ne postimin e saj efektshemrine e fekondimit ne ato intervale kohe. Ajo qe une dua te shtoj ne kete postim ka me teper vlera psikologjike sesa fiziologjike...
Moter ... njeriu eshte nje qenie teper e komplikuar dhe nese njerezit pushtohen nga stresi , koplikimi behet akoma me i madh. Stresi eshte armiku kryesor qe ndikon ne shume fenomene te ngjashem me kete qe te shqeteson ty. Kam njohur shume njerez qe kane ndenjur per kohe shume te gjate pa lindur dhe besome kur them , atehere kur i kishin humbur shpresat fare....femija i zbukuroi deren me te qarat e tij. Ne kete pozicion sic jeni ju stresi ka pushtuar mendjen tuaj dhe zemren e keni te plagosur. Nese ju te dy bashke arrini te keni nje komunikim me te gjalle me njeri-tjetrin dhe te mundoheni vetem per pak kohe te clironi veten nga lodhja mendore , kam shume shprese qe deshira qe keni do realizohet. Free your mind zemer. Fiksojani vetes qe nuk ka ndodhur asgje dhe shtoni kontaktet seksuale . 
Nje gje eshte shume e rendesishme....kur te jeni duke kryer marredhenie seksuale, perqendrohuni shume ne te dhe jepuni me shpirt e zemer. Mos e kryeni marrdhenien si nje pune qe duhet kryer dhe aq..JO....shpirti duhet ta ndjeje kenaqesine qe i sjell trupi dhe mendja duhet te jete komplet e cliruar. Ju jeni te rene tani psikologjikisht dhe cdo akt seksual jua shton me teper merzine. Eshte krim ndaj vetes. Griselda rralle here flas me kaq pasion moter por kesaj here me dhembi shpirti kur te lexova prandaj po shkruaj. Te lutem nese flas pak tepruar mos ma vi re. 
Kam pasur shoke qe kane provuar 100-ra here te bejne nje femije dhe nuk ka ndodhur. Ka nga ato qe me te paren here kane lindur dhe biles pa deshiren e tyre. Cdo njeri ndryshon nga tjetri . Une mendoj qe celesi i suksesit per ju tani eshte vetem besimi i forte ne Zot dhe perqendrim maksimal ne aktet seksuale. Kur them perqenrim e kam fjalen te shmangia e merzise qe keni dhe tek te ndjerit ne maksimum ne kenaqesine seksuale qe te dhuron partneri. Stresi te mbyt moter dhe nese nuk do clironi mendjen do ta keni akoma me te veshtire. Fiksojani vetes qe kesaj here do bejme seks per qejf dhe nuk ju plas fare nese ngel shtatzane apo jo. Dhe mos harro : *<< Lutju Zotit me shpirt se te degjon dhe ndoshta vonon por kurre nuk harron >>* ......e kam nga experienca ime kete lal. 

_Te pershendes dhe Uroj me shpirt qe nje dite te bukur yt shoq te qaje me lot gezimi kur barku yt te jete rrumbullakosur nga dy binjake te mrekullueshem qe ne te ardhmen do te te puthin duart dhe ty do te te therrasin NENE..!_

Wolfi ! :shkelje syri:

----------


## vana

Griselda, mos u deshpero, mos e mbaj mendjen aty fare, sepse psikollogjishte do te thote shume..... Rri e qete, ashtu sic thane edhe te tjerat ovulimi i femres eshte me i ndjeshem mbas 10-14 ditet e mestruacionit (varet pastaj nga femra, nuk e kan te gjitha njesoj). Dhe mos kujto se 2 a 3 muaj jan te mjaftushem, eshte shume heret...... 
Te uroj te te plotesohen deshirat sa me shpejt!

----------


## shkodrane82

> _Postuar më parë nga angeldust_ 
> *
> 
> Vetem per nje gje te vogel m'u desh te nderhyja... Numerimi i diteve ne ciklin 28-ditor menstrual fillon nga dita e pare e menstruacioneve. Pra sapo vijne, ajo eshte dita nr. 1, dhe jo kur mbarojne. Gjithashtu gjate dites se 14-te (duke filluar gjithnje nga dita nr. 1 e fillimit te menstruacioneve) ndodh ovulimi, dhe rreth diteve 8-14 me perafersi ka shanse me te medha per te ngelur shtatzane.
> 
> Numri i spermave atje me lart duhet te jete rreth 150 milion se 150.000 i bie te jene nje cike si shume te rralle ... edhe kjo me perafersi kuptohet.
> 
> 
> Perseri urime *


Na mi ti se ste leni me gabu fare...une u lodha duke shkruar gjithe ate ti do i gjesh gabimet...
Sa per spermat tre zero i hoqa cke ti..:P
Ndersa per numrin e diteve kur po na e shpjegonte nje MD ne klase na tha qe eshte qe diten e pare kur te vine ato...
Kurse nje OBGYN qe e pyeta se kisha si dyshim me tha mbas dites qe ikun menstruacionet njihet dita 0..
Keshtu u bazova ke ky i dyti sepse di me shume se sa nje MD i thjeshte...
PO gjithsesi si MA qe jam boll di.. :buzeqeshje: 

GrisiStar dont worry hon se do te vije kur don Zoti....

----------


## angeldust

Booo shkodrania... une u lodha atje si ta vertis muhabetin se mos na nevrikoset kjo se kush rri e ben muhabetin terkuze prape ketu, kjo prape u nevrikos   :ngerdheshje: 

Sidoqofte, ne te gjitha llojet e teksteve ku e kam pare une dhe ne klasat time ashtu na kane thene, qe dita e pare eshte kur te fillojne menstruacionet. Dhe ashtu eshte.

Ne postet nr. 2 dhe 3 te temes ne kjo lidhje

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21995

ka nje shpjegim me te detajuar te ciklit menstrual per kedo qe mund te jete i interesuar. Jo per gje po i ben ndonjeri llogarite gabim dhe vaj hallit pastaj, ata qe s'duan femije perfundojne me bebush dhe e anasjellta  :ngerdheshje: 

Pershendetje.

----------


## Shiu

cikli:

----------


## "Ambrida"

nje cikel prej 21 ditesh eshte normal apo jo?

----------


## angeldust

Ambrida,

cikli zakonisht eshte 28 dite, por kontraceptivet orale merren vetem per 21 dite qe te balancojne hormonet e trupit. Kurse per 7 ditet e tjera ke tableta ngjyre tjeter. Keto 7 tabletat e tjera jane placebo, dmth. nuk kane ndonje ilac (hormon) brenda tyre por jane ashtu vetem qe te te bejne mos ngaterrosh ditet dhe te mbash ritmin. Ne keto 7 ditet e tjera qe merr placebot nuk ka ngjasa te ngelesh shtatzane, prandaj.

----------

